# American Eagle windmills



## mendawg (May 9, 2008)

I have a friend who swears by his american eagle windmill for oxygenation of his pond. He told me it keeps an open area in the ice all winter. I am very interested in the opinions of those of you who frequent this board. Is it worthwhile or not?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Have you looked at building your own wind turbine? You can have a wind turbine that charges a bank of batteries for less than one of those windmills. The parts that I priced came in under $1100.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Windmill aerators have there place but the conditions must be right to see any benefit over Bottom Aeration units. some benefits to windmills are running electricity costs, must be windy and unobstructed, youll have to keep the head unit at least 30 feet up in the air. Some downfalls are the initial cost and complications of building something 30 ft tall, inconsistant winds and lastly some places do not allow for structures that high say if your in a neighborhood. Most windmills I have seen are VERY expensive so I went with a 1/4 HP bottom Unit, works great, cost me about $1000 total with sinking hose and all the clamps, weatherproof box etc.

Salmonid


----------



## mendawg (May 9, 2008)

slamonid, can you give me directions, phone number, or website where i can purchase a similar unit,,,,thanx in advance


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

I have an American Eagle windmill. They work as advertised. Go with the sinking hose and two diffusers.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

windmills are a good option if the possibility of electric is out of the question. the problem is that when you need the aeration the most (July/August) this is the time when stagnant wind conditions are prevelant; you need 9mph to run them. electric models are more reliable. 

Carpman, I've been waiting for someone to comeout with one that charges batteries for use when the wind is not strong enough but haven't seen anything yet.

Salmonid, I think you have a 1/4 HP rocking piston system purchased from this threads sponser. 

We also sell Beckermill's Windmills. They start off at about 1600.00


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote, "when stagnant wind conditions are prevelant; you need 9mph to run them. electric models are more reliable". 

If it were me,, IF I had the wind,,, I'd go with a generator mill,,, ! If not I'd go with a solar pannel/ pump. When not in pump mode, you could be putting electric back into your grid. Get a little/ some of your $$$$ back.

Next, I'd go with a durable low maintance hydroelectric generator.
Here's some options/ ideas.

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles/behrens16.html

http://www.waterwheelplace.com/main.html

*Have a stream and want to make a little electricity with your water wheel? I build gearing platforms and durable low maintance hydroelectric generator setups or can supply the parts for you to build your own. Designed for low drag (to maximize efficiency) my generator platforms are made from plasma cut 1/4" steel with gearing ratios from 6-1 to as high as 125- 1 in several torque ratings for easy matching to your hydro source.To learn more go to my hydroelectric page. * Spencer (706)207-1080



http://www.koenderswindmills.com/index.html

http://www.superiorwindmill.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Salmonoid and Lucas brought up the most important points. If distance from electric is a concern (voltage drop/cost of wire/electrician) consider running airline the distance rather than electric. You can pump air a loooong ways with little loss. Irrigation line used for the air was around 11 cents per foot when I installed mine. It only requires a narrow trench to bury and doesn't need to be below the frost line. I ran irrigation pipe the distance then the weighted flexible line where exposed or in the pond. This would apply to a windmill if you needed to mount on a hill some distance from the pond to get sufficient wind.


----------



## JLFish (May 18, 2011)

A company called aqua master handles all pond stuff (937) 707-5798


----------

